# Meatloaf, more chunky?



## giggler

My Dear Spose told me yesterday, " I like my Meatlofe More Chunkey"

now I have been makinig my Mother's meatloaf for like 30 yrs.

It's basically, from the pkg. of Libbys onion soup mix.

1 lb hamburger
1 cp of canned bread crumbs.
1/4 cp water
1/4 cp catsup 
1/2 cup onion
1/2 cup bell pepper
1 egg

top with a layer of Catsup

mix, and bake at 350f for 45 min.

Now, suddenly, Dear Spouse says, " I want it more Chunkey!"

What should I do to save my marriage here!

Youse French Bread? Soaked in Milk?

Spouse says more Chuncky meat?

Like Stew Meat?

Help Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Oldvine

Did he say how chunky he wants it.  I have a few more years on you in the marriage department but if my man suddenly complained of my meatloaf not being chunky enough, he would get chunky.  I would use stew meat to make the chunks and then ask if it's chunky enough.
However, you might ask your butcher to grind the hamburger coarser to make bigger meat chunks if you have kinder thoughts than I.


----------



## Kayelle

add some corn
add some mushrooms
add some sliced olives
add some thin sliced celery

That should be chunky enough.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Add some grated carrot
add some toasted walnut halves
Add some diced tomatoes,  drained
I have seen dill pickles inside a meat loaf  and boiled eggs all along the middle.

I wonder if your spouse saw a pic of a terrine and thought it was meatloaf.  Well, it is.   You could use long strips of pork loin or tenderloin or ham or whatever.  This pic has veal and pistachios.


----------



## GLC

So, I'm thinking Meatball Loaf. I always do meatloaf with at least two meats, so there's room to make one or two of them into meatballs. Maybe sausage balls in the meatloaf.


----------



## Zagut

I have no spouse.

But if I did and they complained about the way food was prepared I'd kindly inform them that they are more then welcome to fix there meals any way there heart desired.

Maybe that's why I don't have a spouse.


----------



## Zhizara

I'd ask him to elaborate.  Chunky how?  

I like CLG's idea of meatballs.  It's what I had been thinking.


----------



## Kayelle

It's likely although not for sure, Erik's spouse is a her. Just ask your spouse what she/he means Erik...that's easy. 
You asked *"*What should I do to save my marriage here!" 
*communicate..*


----------



## Dawgluver

Fine.  Ask Spouse to make the meatloaf, and/or to elaborate.  To quote Oldvine, "My kitchen, my rules."  He/she knows where the cereal is.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oldvine said:


> Did he say how chunky he wants it.  I have a few more years on you in the marriage department but if my man suddenly complained of my meatloaf not being chunky enough, he would get chunky.  I would use stew meat to make the chunks and then ask if it's chunky enough.
> However, you might ask your butcher to grind the hamburger coarser to make bigger meat chunks if you have kinder thoughts than I.




I'm thinking I'd use Alpo.  They make a chunky one.


----------



## GLC

Or hand him a can of Spam. I guess one big chunk is still chunky. Or cube up some flank steak and cook it medium in the microwave. The chunks will be memorable.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Zagut said:


> Maybe that's why I don't have a spouse.



Or why, I have had three(3)!


----------



## Zagut

Dawgluver said:


> I'm thinking I'd use Alpo. They make a chunky one.


 
I like the way you think.  

And I know I'd never complain about anything you served me.


----------



## Andy M.

You guys are all nasty.  His spouse just expressed a preference.  You should all try to be a little more accommodating.


----------



## Dawgluver

We were accommodating.  Stew meat, Spam, microwaved flank steak, Alpo, along with the other suggestions, it doesn't get much chunkier than that!


----------



## CatPat

I put meatballs in mine sometimes.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> You guys are all nasty.  His spouse just expressed a preference.  You should all try to be a little more accommodating.



 Not me Andy.....I have my halo on..

I said:

add some corn
add some mushrooms
add some sliced olives
add some thin sliced celery

That should be chunky enough.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Dawgluver said:


> I'm thinking I'd use Alpo.  They make a chunky one.





Now THAT's funny!!


----------



## Somebunny

Rofl!  Alpo!!  Dawg you slay me!

Perhaps Eric's spouse meant not such a firm meatloaf.  IMHO using breadcrumbs produces a fine textured firm loaf.  I use old fashioned oats (not quick) as the extender in my meatloaf which results in a "chunkier" texture.  This meatloaf is moist and the slices may crumble slightly.  I'm thinking this could be what "spouse" is
looking for.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I have seen people use a sleeve of saltine crackers in their meat loaf and swear by it.
I have never tried it and I use bread crumbs.

I must admit I use Progresso Italian style bread crumbs.  Seems I never have day old Italian (crusty) bread laying around....
My mother used it, so I do too.

Now, should I happen to have some day old crusty bread, by all means I would make my own bread crumbs.
But that has never happened.

Question?  If I have fresh crusty bread, should I slice and crisp it up in the oven first or just use it as is?  To make bread crumbs.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm thinking I'd use Alpo.  They make a chunky one.



 Memories of my father coming home with too much alcohol in him and wanting something to eat in a hurry.


----------



## taxlady

I save all the heals from bread loaves and any slices that are starting to get dry. I let them air dry and put them in a canister. Then I have bread for dry bread crumbs whenever I need it.

I also dry any crumbs in the bottom of the bag to add to the canister as well as the crumbs at the bottom of RyVita bags and cracker bags.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> I have seen people use a sleeve of saltine crackers in their meat loaf and swear by it.
> I have never tried it and I use bread crumbs.
> 
> I must admit I use Progresso Italian style bread crumbs.  Seems I never have day old Italian (crusty) bread laying around....
> My mother used it, so I do too.
> 
> Now, should I happen to have some day old crusty bread, by all means I would make my own bread crumbs.
> But that has never happened.
> 
> Question?  If I have fresh crusty bread, should I slice and crisp it up in the oven first or just use it as is?  To make bread crumbs.



I've seen recipes with all kinds of bread products mixed with the milk. It doesn't have to be any specific type. The recipe I use calls for fresh bread torn into pieces; I have been putting it in the food processor and processing it into pieces, not crumbs, to make it easier. Also, whenever I have extra bread, I freeze it so it's available for all kinds of recipes. 

The bread/crackers/whatever, mixed with the milk, react with the egg and help bind the meatloaf.

To make it chunky, I would add 1x1-inch pieces of onion, bell peppers, and any other veggies the spouse likes.


----------



## Zhizara

I keep heels and last slices of bread in the freezer.  When I'm ready to make a meatloaf, I dice 4-6 of them up in a 3/8" - 1/2" dice and add that to the meat as my filler.  

The meatloaf has more texture to it, as compared to using bread crumbs.


----------



## CatPat

Andy M. said:


> You guys are all nasty.  His spouse just expressed a preference.  You should all try to be a little more accommodating.



I'm sorry! I thought I was being accommodating by saying I sometimes put meatballs in mine.

Perhaps I should have asked how chunky it needs to be. I'm sorry.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Oldvine

While it's nice that you apologized, I don't think it necessary in this circumstance.  We all have the right to suggest that the person expressing their preference should get it.... with chunky stew meat or with chunky meat balls or do it himself to suit himself.  Several have asked what "chunky" might mean.  And several gave their versions of chunky.  Never in my entire life have I heard the term "chunky" used to describe meat loaf except in this thread.  I would need to see a sample of it were requested in my kitchen.  Maybe I like my meatloaf un-chunky.


----------

